# Arms wobble during bench. Need tips



## Milo (Aug 25, 2015)

On my ME days my form is usually pretty solid on anything under 85% of 1RM. However once I go past that my arms wobble uncontrollably on the pressing movement. I'm new to lifting heavy as I used to do everything in a BB form and 16-20 reps. So I'm still getting used to handling heavy weight. But is this a form issue or do I need to target a specific exercise to get rid of this arm wobble?


----------



## Ziegler (Aug 25, 2015)

Milo said:


> On my ME days my form is usually pretty solid on anything under 85% of 1RM. However once I go past that my arms wobble uncontrollably on the pressing movement. I'm new to lifting heavy as I used to do everything in a BB form and 16-20 reps. So I'm still getting used to handling heavy weight. But is this a form issue or do I need to target a specific exercise to get rid of this arm wobble?



To strengthen the press do bent over rows. To stabilize do pin presses and band or chain benchpresses. I think at this point your still be building your sea legs for heavy bench.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 25, 2015)

triceps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 25, 2015)

Close grip bench


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 25, 2015)

Squeeze the bar as hard as you can. This will engage your for arms 
Pull the bar apart 
Try to bend the bar. These 2 will engage your lats 

Elbows in on the way down keeping your late tight 

Flare elbows on the way up, again engaging your lats. 

Find some excercise that will help strengthen your rotators. That should help the shakey arms.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2015)

Interesting. Always felt my triceps were strong but apparently not! Will start hitting them hard. Just started putting close grip bench into routine so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Squeeze the bar as hard as you can. This will engage your for arms
> Pull the bar apart
> Try to bend the bar. These 2 will engage your lats
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yeah still working on the form. Never realized how in depth a bench rep was until recently.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 26, 2015)

Milo said:


> Thanks. Yeah still working on the form. Never realized how in depth a bench rep was until recently.



Crazy thing about the bench, probably hands down the best chest movement IMO, but also the one that will fubar your ass in a hurry because of issues with form, or lack of.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2015)

It's your stabilizers.  Take your barbell and hang double red or orange bands on the end and hang 25lb plates off that. Bench it. Slowly. And have a spot.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 26, 2015)

Do more push ups... problem solved


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Do more push ups... problem solved


6 years in the military has given me more push up time than I'd like. But on a positive side I can rep them out all day and would also do them weighted so unfortunately I don't think push ups are the problem for me.


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's your stabilizers.  Take your barbell and hang double red or orange bands on the end and hang 25lb plates off that. Bench it. Slowly. And have a spot.



Having a hard time picturing this. So one band per side, run the band through the plate then loop both ends over the bar?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 26, 2015)

Milo said:


> 6 years in the military has given me more push up time than I'd like. But on a positive side I can rep them out all day and would also do them weighted so unfortunately I don't think push ups are the problem for me.




Pray to saint Mitchell 

Patron saint of wobbly arms during bench press


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Pray to saint Mitchell
> 
> Patron saint of wobbly arms during bench press



He blocked me on FB so I'm clawing for something here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2015)

Milo said:


> Having a hard time picturing this. So one band per side, run the band through the plate then loop both ends over the bar?


Yes. Look up bamboo bar bench on youtube. You will see the set up. If you don't follow steelers instructions above when you do this you will dump the bar in your lap or eat it. Stay tight.


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2015)

Good stuff. Will definitely try this. 
Thanks.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2015)

More dumbbell work will take the tremor out of your pressing.


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 26, 2015)

Some excellent information here


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2015)

bsw5 said:


> Some excellent information here



X2. Thanks all.


----------

